# Hey Where is Ed the Roofer



## DrMatt (May 10, 2012)

Where is Ed the Roofer? 
I read a few of his past posts but have not read any recent ones.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Ed had some issues in his family life a year or so ago. It's not my place to go into details. I keep in touch with him from time to time by phone.


----------



## DrMatt (May 10, 2012)

Thank you for the reply. I have enjoyed reading his roofing insight along with your own. Hopefully, things will work out well for family and him.


----------

